

Too Smart for Git - jparise
http://teddziuba.com/2010/08/too-smart-for-git.html

======
nimrody
Similar complaints here: <http://gitguru.com/2009/03/18/git-enterprise-
requirements/>

While I personally use and like git, it's just too low level for general use.
Too easy to mess up the repository.

Git is a very good basis for version control. It just needs a better front end
for slightly less sophisticated users.

~~~
dalore
I don't like using SVN for enterprise because of it's broken
merging/branching. It's hard to implement a proper feature branching strategy
without dealing with conflicts.

------
zrail
I've noticed this at work. There are some developers that just don't seem to
want to take the time to figure out what git is doing, and so get very
confused and throw up their hands right away.

I'm not sure what the right solution is. We switched to git to try to get out
of the hell that was svn merging between long-lived branches. It's seemed to
have helped, but in exchange for much day-to-day frustration for a lot of
devs.

------
tekkub
I find the "too easy to break the repo" argument really quite odd. While I
understand why users think this is true, it's actually very far from the case.
The git repo is very stable, has built in error checking, and is extremely
stubborn about removing data. The _working copy_ on the other hand, is very
easy to jack up if you're not sure what your commands are doing.

The best thing you can teach someone just learning git is to commit very
frequently. If your files are committed, you can undo most any error. But if
you've got a dirty working copy, you could lose it if you do something
drastic. As an added bonus, this also teaches the user to branch often, and
eventually they'll find the majick of `git rebase --interactive`

~~~
etherael
What does this do?

git branch origin :featureBranch?

disclaimer; don't experiment in a data critical repo

~~~
tekkub
I assume you mean `git push origin :featureBranch`? Deletes a branch pointer
on a remote repo. No data is lost, it just takes a little effort to dig it
back up if you don't know what SHA the branch was at.

~~~
etherael
Yeah, that's the one I meant, I still find it extremely counterintuitive, one
character is the difference between push my current changes to origin and
delete the branch on the remote side.

